# New Rogue Safari flash-booster. Please e-mail Rogue to make a larger version.



## drjlo (Sep 18, 2013)

I just received a newsletter about Rogue's "Safari" flash-booster. Looks great and appears better built than the "Better Beamer," but it is only meant for pop-up flashes. I have already e-mailed Rogue to request a version for regular flashes and would like to encourage others to request the same. TIA.

http://www.roguesafari.com/products/rogue-safari-dslr-pop-up-flash-booster


----------



## brad-man (Sep 18, 2013)

Be careful what you wish for. That does look like a solid piece of kit. It also looks like it may be a little heavy. If they do make a larger version for speedlites, how much would it weigh? How far will it project from the flash, causing balance problems? If it is similar to the safari (funny name), it probably won't be collapsible, so you will be carrying around something _at least_ the size of a 135mm lens, possibly as large as a standard or tele zoom. The Better Beamer has its faults, but at least it is relatively easy to transport. Good luck with your quest though!


----------



## drjlo (Sep 19, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Be careful what you wish for. That does look like a solid piece of kit. It also looks like it may be a little heavy. If they do make a larger version for speedlites, how much would it weigh? How far will it project from the flash, causing balance problems? If it is similar to the safari (funny name), it probably won't be collapsible, so you will be carrying around something _at least_ the size of a 135mm lens, possibly as large as a standard or tele zoom. The Better Beamer has its faults, but at least it is relatively easy to transport. Good luck with your quest though!



Hopefully Rogue can come up with a foldable/collapsable version. I really wish the Better Beamer came with 4 sides, foldable, all lined with reflective coating inside, which is the kind of thing I'm hopeing Rogue or anybody makes..


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 19, 2013)

drjlo said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > Be careful what you wish for. That does look like a solid piece of kit. It also looks like it may be a little heavy. If they do make a larger version for speedlites, how much would it weigh? How far will it project from the flash, causing balance problems? If it is similar to the safari (funny name), it probably won't be collapsible, so you will be carrying around something _at least_ the size of a 135mm lens, possibly as large as a standard or tele zoom. The Better Beamer has its faults, but at least it is relatively easy to transport. Good luck with your quest though!
> ...


Anything that won't burn holes in my gear (like the Better Beamer) would be nice 

Another poster suggested this one last week, but their website was down. It's back up now - I might have to get one. I have their softbox and it's great quality:
http://www.harbordigitaldesign.com/xtl-1flashextenderconversionlens-1.aspx


----------



## RGF (Sep 19, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Anything that won't burn holes in my gear (like the Better Beamer) would be nice



If the device will focus the light from the flash to the subject it will also focus the light from the sun to your flash

Sorry, unless you have a 1 way mirror, you risk focusing the sun.

Of course you could always make sure that you are focussed in the direction of the sun.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 19, 2013)

RGF said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Anything that won't burn holes in my gear (like the Better Beamer) would be nice
> ...


Yep, I'm sure this will be a problem with any tool that magnifies light (damn you physics!), but I'd rather fry my crappy old 430EX than my 300 2.8 II or 5DIII!


----------

